# keep cat off counters, bookshelves, tables



## Mapper71 (Sep 16, 2009)

*How to keep cats off of counters?*

We have 5 kittens. Yup you heard me FIVE kittens, who are now about 5 months old. On top of that we have 2 adult cats. The adult cats have never been an issue, but the kittens are testing their boundaries now. We constantly find them on the kitchen counters, tables and the sink. We keep a water bottle on hand to spray them when they do this or just hiss at them and clap our hands. Well no matter how many times we spray or hiss or clap they go right back up and are now not even that eager to get down. we also can't eat anything without them getting in our faces. 

I am starting to go a little crazy with the situation. Is there any way anybody here has found to keep cats off certain things?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Tons of threads on this subject. 

http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-behavior/299642-keeping-kitty-off-kitchen-counter-tops.html

Most of us have given up.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Most of us have given up.


This. The bigger deal you make of it the more enticing the counters are. Keep the area clean of anything that might remotely interest them and ignore them. I shoo my guys back to the back section when I cook. They know they are allowed there and NO where else while I' m working.

Well, except Neelix... we're still working on that with him.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I was actually making progress with my foster kittens or so I thought - but I decided to test that theory so I cleaned my stove top really well and went to bed. Sure enough the next morning the entire top was covered in little paw prints. Ugh. I think if I was really serious I would get one of these and set it up at night. It might do a good enough job of working at night that it might keep them off the counters during the day too. Be sure and watch the video down near the bottom by the reviews:

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Ssscat-PDT00-13914-SSSCAT-Cat-Training/dp/B000RIA95G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1422900816&sr=8-1&keywords=ssscat[/ame]


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

The best you can honestly expect is for them to get off the counter when you're in the room. You can encourage them not to be up on the counters, but you can't prevent it - not really.

Basics of counter training: (seems I'm in a list mood today, lol)
-Never keep ANYTHING that MIGHT be edible on the counters/stove area. (Pots/pans, bread, fruit, nothing! That's what microwaves are for  )
-Skip the punishment, as you mentioned it doesn't work.
-Give them a high-up place where they CAN go (stools, chairs, cupboards, etc.)
-Praise and reward them for choosing the acceptable place, and if you catch them on the counter remove them to the floor or their acceptable place.

After that, it's all about consistency. The first time you forget and leave a chicken or roast unattended on the counter you've just taught them to ALWAYS check and see if yummy food will be there and you'll never get them off of it, lol.

As an added bonus I taught my kitties 'Up' and 'Off' - which I always teach as a set. Both are useful.

-Get some yummy treats, a stool or chair and ONE kitten! (don't try training with more than one at a time. It'll be a gong show! lol - if you do train them all at once I demand a video  )
-Show the kitten the treat and then hold it above the chair. They should jump up.
-Say "Yes!" (or click if you're using a clicker), then feed them the treat.
-Then, show another treat and throw it on the floor as you say "Off". Always use a happy voice!
-Repeat a bunch of times until the kitten clearly has the basics of this game, then take a step back and - with the kitten on the floor - move towards the stool and say "Up!" I also use a hand gesture as an added tip for the kitten. If they jump up to the stool say "Yes!" and reward them. If they don't just pause and let them think it through - it might take a second but most kittens will guess 'jump onto the stool?', reward.
If they don't jump on the stool but instead sit down and look confused try again, this time tossing the treat gently onto the top of the stool.
-With the kitten on the stool say "Off" and don't throw a treat this time, if they jump off, or think a second and then jump off say "Yes!" and give them the goody (This time the goal is for them to do the behavior without the lure of seeing the food BEFORE the jump. It's a big step!)
Repeat a bunch of times until the kitten is doing up and off with no hesitation - without seeing the food first. Then move the stool or chair a few inches and start over. You'll move through the steps quicker, but start right from step one. Moving the stool can confuse the kitten, so you have to begin again.

Repeat this, moving the stool all over your home, over the course of many days, until they clearly 'get it'. Then you've got two ways to go: you can teach 'wait' and you can expand the up and off cues to other surfaces and areas.

To teach wait you ask the kitten to 'up' then pause a few seconds (not staring at the kitten!) before rewarding. If they choose to stay on the stool longer reward every 30 seconds or so. After a few treats ask for an 'off', then reward. Repeat over and over, varying the wait time, until the kitten will patiently sit while you move around and do other things.

I'm doing a refresher on this with Muffin atm, he's getting a bit of spring fever (awfully early, since we're only 1/2 through winter here), so we're going to get his 'wait' and 'place' (go to the stool) back to the point where he'll chill out there rather than be a pain. It's slow, but steady and the extra brain work wears out his naughtiness pretty quick.

To expand up and off to other surfaces you just repeat the same procedure, but with other chairs, counters etc. I do practice with my counters, mostly only rewarding after the 'off' (1 reward about 1 'up' for every 3-4 'offs') because I want them jumping down from the counter to be way more fun than jumping up onto it. 

As an added bonus this makes picture taking easier, and it's something you can do at the vets while waiting to see the vet. Doing things they know when they're in unfamiliar areas will encourage them to feel more comfortable and confident.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

My cats know "GET DOWN!" I point and snap my fingers and they are good about it but KEEPING them from going up in the first place is challenging.


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

Like everyone else said. Do your best to make the counters uninteresting! Leave nothing up there that might smell or taste good- or even just be fun to swat at/ roll around.

Do your best to provide an alternate elevated place in the kitchen where the cats can go. I have a cabinet we use to store pots in that is near a window (cat trees are good too). My cats go up there and watch me cooking. When I have breaks I can pet them and give them attention. They love it and they don't find the counter by the stove so interesting.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sharpstick,
LOL! I wipe my counters down a lot! They don't bother me when I'm using the kitchen...but when I'm not...all bets are off!!


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

10cats, you really live up to your username!  What a gang!

I'd weigh in but Jasper has such a stout little build he can barely clear our couches let alone make it onto a countertop. Himalayans/Persians are GREAT floor cats if you don't want to worry about this too much.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

TranquilityBlue said:


> Himalayans/Persians are GREAT floor cats if you don't want to worry about this too much.


I'm sold!  I see my future!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

TranquilityBlue,
I decided it was a whole lot easier to feed the "posse" where I could keep an eye on them, and then be able to grab their dishes to wash them!
They don't get on the lower part of the counter when I'm fixing something (people food!) and usually, it's only one or two, that are curious, if I'm fixing something! 
Cats, being cats, would have been on the counter anyway...so we have a workable compromise! 
Sharon


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

10cats2dogs said:


> Sharpstick,
> LOL! I wipe my counters down a lot! They don't bother me when I'm using the kitchen...but when I'm not...all bets are off!!
> View attachment 80834


OMG Sharon, your cats are all such beauties!!! Your house looks gorgeous, as well... especially with the kitties making it even prettier! :mrgreen:



TranquilityBlue said:


> I'd weigh in but Jasper has such a stout little build he can barely clear our couches let alone make it onto a countertop. Himalayans/Persians are GREAT floor cats if you don't want to worry about this too much.


LOL Ellie and Tootsie are the same way! I was about to comment almost the same exact comment. :lol: I remember when I first read up on Persians and watched the Cats 101 video... it said they have such short, stubby/stout legs that they're pretty much strictly ground dwellers haha. My girls can barely get up on the couch, I actually have pet stairs to help them get up to our bed at night. So needless to say I've never had issues with countertops!


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> TranquilityBlue,
> Cats, being cats, would have been on the counter anyway...so we have a workable compromise!
> Sharon


Seems like a good one! Wow, I can't imagine being surrounded by so many loving kitties, must be awesome  I can't wait until my living situation is stable enough that I can get Jasper (and myself  ) a new fluffy buddy! Don't worry, you'll all be hearing plenty about that when it happens ... probably a year or so from now when I've figured out where I'll be applying after I finish my undergrad program.



Mandy and Ellie said:


> LOL Ellie and Tootsie are the same way! I was about to comment almost the same exact comment. :lol: I remember when I first read up on Persians and watched the Cats 101 video... it said they have such short, stubby/stout legs that they're pretty much strictly ground dwellers haha. My girls can barely get up on the couch, I actually have pet stairs to help them get up to our bed at night. So needless to say I've never had issues with countertops!


When Jasper was a baby kitten (he was 12 weeks when I took him home) he couldn't even make it onto our couches!  Sometimes if he got lucky he could sink his front claws in and yank himself up, but mostly he just ended up on the floor  fortunately he can make it there now, but yah... I have pet stairs leading to my bed as well 

I must say, this particular quality has made kittyproofing for him really easy though :thumb


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

MowMow said:


> TranquilityBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Himalayans/Persians are GREAT floor cats if you don't want to worry about this too much.
> ...


You won't regret it if you ever do decide to get a Persian or Himmy. They're such snuggly, wonderful fluffy bundles of love <3 

It must be said though, while you won't ever have to worry about them getting on your counters or in your stuff, you will have to get used to spending 20~30 min each day brushing your furbaby's fluff. I love doing this personally (great time to bond with your kitty one on one), but I always figure it's worth throwing out there.


----------



## petebutter (Mar 17, 2015)

How do I train my cat not to jump on the counters, shelves etc.? At this point she doesn't do it when we are around but if she thinks no one is looking she hops up. I hate when I finish cleaning the kitchen and next think I know she is in the sink or on the counter messing around.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

You don't. YOu suck it up and learn to live with it.

Even if you DO manage to scare her enough to stay off, there's nothing stopping her from doing the jig up there the second you walk out the door.

Just remember to wipe down the counter/sink before using it and move on.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My girls' spot (well really, mostly just Cali's) is on the counter on the other side of the sink. I like it when she keeps me company while I'm in the kitchen. Cleo hangs out on the floor in case, _please-oh-please-oh-please_, I drop something on the floor.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

^ that too.

I have a bar portion across from the sink and they are allowed to hang out there. All lined up like little OCD soldiers. If I toss something over to them they can have it but when I'm actually COOKING, they aren't allowed past that spot. Once I walk away thought they mill around looking for any scraps I've dropped.

Little pigs.


----------



## petebutter (Mar 17, 2015)

There's got to be a way. I have kept my cat off the beds (except for my daughters), the baby crib and most of the furniture in the house. I would be able to tell easily because of her fur. 

She isn't into people food too much so I don't think its about looking for treats. She knows not to get up there, that's why she does it when she thinks i am not looking. I don't buy into the cats will be cats philosophy. She is pretty smart.


----------



## petebutter (Mar 17, 2015)

Once I figure it out I will post on here to help others looking for a method that works.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cats like being up high. It's not a "counter" thing, it's a height thing. You can scare your cat enough to stay down when you're around, but she'll be throwing counter parties when you're away. And will probably be on-line ordering catnip.... We think our cats are being lovey-dovey while we're on the internet. No, they're watching us enter our passwords.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

petebutter said:


> Once I figure it out I will post on here to help others looking for a method that works.


Good luck with that. A member here *SWORE* her cat never goes on her counters anymore. To prove it, she coated her counters with a light dusting of something. To her utter shock, sure enough there were footprints when she came home!!


----------



## petebutter (Mar 17, 2015)

lol maybe I am just too stubborn and too much of a cat newbie to give up yet. I like to think my cat can be trained similar to a dog. She seems so different than what other cat owners have been telling me.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

We all think our cats are special. :grin:

Cali can open cupboard with childproof locks. I think with enough incentive, she could break into a 3-inch titanium safe. If she didn't hate car rides so much, I could quit my job and just rob banks.


----------



## petebutter (Mar 17, 2015)

Lol thanks guys....I do try to remember all of the awesome things she does when she isn't getting on my nerves. It just kills me when she gets caught doing something and either walks away slooooowly like it was nothing or pretend to lick herself as if I'd just magically ignore all evidence and say, "oh no I didn't actually see you swinging from the ceiling fan while ripping pages from the Bible."


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

petebutter said:


> Once I figure it out I will post on here to help others looking for a method that works.



igigigigigigigigig


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

petebutter said:


> lol maybe I am just too stubborn and too much of a cat newbie to give up yet. I like to think my cat can be trained similar to a dog. She seems so different than what other cat owners have been telling me.


Well, good luck with that.

Swinging from the ceiling fan and ripping pages out of ANY book is quiet day in my apartment. Wait until you're trying to scrub a combination of flour, cornstarch, and vomited peanuts off the carpeting.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Good Luck indeed!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

To clarify.. could I get my cats to look scared when they did something wrong? Of course.... but that would require physical punishment and that's not going to happen.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I am curious though, if you wanted an animal that acted just like a dog then why didn't you get..a dog? A cat isn't meant to act like a dog, but like a cat. To force a cat to live it's life on the ground isn't natural. They require things to climb.

Cats will be cats has nothing to do with intelligence. Cats are incredibly smart.... they just usually give two bits about pleasing their owner like a dog does.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I was worried last night because I didn't give Cali all the attention she wanted, but - whew! - I didn't have to sleep on the sofa. :grin:


----------



## petebutter (Mar 17, 2015)

I didn't get a cat, my husband did. Regardless of why or how we got her, she is part of our family now. 
I do prefer dogs and so naturally compare her to dogs. I don't want her to act just like a dog, i just want her trained in certain areas. We also compare our dog to our cat so it goes both ways.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You *can* clicker-train cats, which is pretty cool, but, again, not so much for the counters.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I agree, clicker training can be done with cats. HOwever, where a dog takes it as a command the majority of cats take it as a suggestion.

All my cats know basic tricks like sit, come, lay down, stay.... etc and it's hit or miss.

Book is a 95%er. He'll almost always do what I want. He's just happy to get pets and love. So unless he's just had a really good cuddle session he's pretty much gonna do what I ask.
Neelix is a 75%er. The reward has to be REALLY good and he better see it and smell it or he's not going to do his trick.
MowMow is a 5%er. The reward could be a half a side of beef and he'd just stare at me like I lost my mind. He knows them, because he's done them on command but it's the exception not the rule.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

All my cats know what *everything* I say means. They're brilliant, actually.

They just don't care.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yup...you can teach cats to DO something, to NOT DO a behavior, especially one that is part of their nature, is something else entirely.


----------



## petebutter (Mar 17, 2015)

No offense but how do u know that? Saying they don't care is like an excuse. It's like saying my baby knows how to crawl but doesn't care about it so thats why we havent seen him crawl.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

People on here know because they've had cats for decades. All different personalities and all different types. If you think they all didn't TRY to teach their cats not to do something in the beginning you're fooling yourself. You're not the first person to this rodeo.

I grew up with dogs, MowMow was my first cat ever. I was one who insisted he'd never sleep on the bed. Never get on the counters. Wouldn't be allowed to beg for food. Blah blah blah blah blah. People on here laughed at me and gave me the "oh, ok. well good luck" speeches and I was SURE since I grew up training dogs I'd be just fine. My cat would be doing exactly what I wanted within weeks. I knew he was smart right from the beginning. It was cute.

6 years laters he's trained me well. 3 cats later and I know they are all EXCEPTIONALLY smart (ok, except Book...bless his little heart) but they are not dogs and do not learn like dogs do. WE've got lots of people on here who spend a LOT of time training their cats to do wonderful amazing things. There are something you just learn to accept.

Again I reiterate I hope you have lots of cat trees and things that your cat IS allowed to climb since it isn't welcome on your own furniture. It's an important part of their nature and they NEED to climb.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Here are posts from the past year that are about counters (and other furniture) or it comes up later in the thread. There are probably a LOT more but it was a quick search, I'm at the end of my lunch hour. Perhaps some of those will have the magic answer you're looking for.

http://www.catforum.com/forum/40-cat-tails/315962-what-mess.html
http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-behavior/305329-food-obsession.html
http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-be...ping-up-kitchen-countertop-when-i-say-no.html
http://www.catforum.com/forum/43-forum-fun/296242-what-rules-have-you-given-up.html
http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-behavior/290273-letting-your-cat-sleep-bed-you.html
http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-behavior/278969-just-normal-kitten-behavoir.html
http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-behavior/252666-end-my-curtain-rod.html
http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-behavior/264650-how-keep-cats-off-kitchen-counters.html
http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-be...nter-surfing-meowing-attention-demanding.html
http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-he...eping-nala-off-kitchen-table-countertops.html


----------



## petebutter (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for adding that comment. I will check it out.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Jackson Galaxy's tips on this topic:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJcWoksdlOM

You need to understand, cats don't have that mentality to please their humans like dogs. Their "job" for hundreds of years has always been to hunt and kill mice, that's it. They don't understand "discipline" as you'd treat your dog or toddler, and negative reinforcements don't seem nearly as effective as positive reinforcement (aka clicker training).

There's an episode from Jackson's show, where a cat owner was going nuts with a cat jumping on shelving, kitchen counter, and stove. You can watch the full episode for a small fee here:
My Cat From **** Season 3 Episode 5 - Watch Full Episodes | TVGuide.com

And the happy end (free of charge) is here:
http://www.animalplanet.com/tv-shows/my-cat-from-****/videos/what-happened-to-roscoe/

Best of luck with your kitty!


----------



## petebutter (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

petebutter said:


> She isn't into people food too much so I don't think its about looking for treats. She knows not to get up there, that's why she does it when she thinks i am not looking. I don't buy into the cats will be cats philosophy. She is pretty smart.


 She doesn't know 'not to get up there' - she knows that when you see her up there you get mad. Those are very different things. If she 'knew better' she wouldn't do it at all.

It isn't about 'cats will be cats' for me, because you CAN train some behaviors...but there are some things that are just in a species. Sort of like how hawks fly, frogs jump and croak, and anteaters eat ants. Some behaviors are ingrained into a species. Being up high is important to cats - especially if there are food smells around.



petebutter said:


> Lol thanks guys....I do try to remember all of the awesome things she does when she isn't getting on my nerves. It just kills me when she gets caught doing something and either walks away slooooowly like it was nothing or pretend to lick herself as if I'd just magically ignore all evidence and say, "oh no I didn't actually see you swinging from the ceiling fan while ripping pages from the Bible."


 It's because she doesn't understand WHY you care. Animals don't see ownership the same way we do. 

YOU think "I bought this house, I bought the furniture, I bought all these nice things. They are mine."

Your cat thinks "Cool! Things to scratch and knock over! Good thing no one owns these things. This mouse in my mouth is MINE. No one has the couch in their mouth, so it must be fair game!"

As far as animals are concerned the only way to claim something you don't actually have physical possession of is to pee or otherwise scent mark it. So, she isn't taking/breaking your things (as far as she's concerned), she's just playing with random stuff that's around.



petebutter said:


> No offense but how do u know that? Saying they don't care is like an excuse. It's like saying my baby knows how to crawl but doesn't care about it so thats why we havent seen him crawl.


 She's biologically engineered to not care.

Dogs are naturally pack animals. If left to their own desires they'll form a social group. Because of this they learn about social rules, ownership (VERY loosely...), and basic manners. Dogs are particularly cool because we have caused them to evolve to a point where they will preferentially choose to form social bonds with people even over other dogs! That, biologically speaking, is NUTS. That's like a lion deciding to join a gazelle herd. Crazy.

Cats...do not have this same evolutionary background. They are solitary creatures, for the most part. They form social bonds, but not the same way dogs can. If given the choice a kitten will choose another kitten to play with over a human.

Also, just because we don't have a direct answer or proof cat's don't care doesn't mean there isn't one 

We have lots of experience with cats here between all our members - my cats only care when I have given them a reason to. For example, I taught Muffin to come to me when I called in exchange for cuddles and play time, so he does it. When I call Jitzu she glares at me, because she'd rather nap and she can see I've got no goodies. I've taught Muffin to care, Jitzu is beyond influence


----------



## petebutter (Mar 17, 2015)

thanks!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Petebutter,
Also to add, Cats are emotional little creatures, and that makes them emotional sponges, to any bad vibes around them!!

I hate to say this...but...if you persist to hard in this matter, you could be setting her up for litter box issues(stress can cause UTI issues) scratching all kinds of things, peeing to mark some territory of her own, starting to knock stuff of shelves, etc...this is Their Relief of Stress!! They don't deliberately do these things to 'tick' us off, but to find an outlet for their energy and frustrations! 

Invest in a nice tall cat tree, put it in front of a window, put bird feeders outside, she'll stake out the tree and enjoy watching cat TV thru the window!

I just wipe my counters before doing any food prep, and since I have a two level counter, I might have one or two watching from the upper level, it's a compromise, that works for all of us!

I was a dog person, before I became a cat person! 
The two species are very different, and yet, can complement each other beautifully! 
Take some deep breaths, and relax!
Sharon


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I just don't leave anything on the counters anymore - no food - no crumbs, no nothing. Mine are adults but in the beginning they jumped up on the counters. I don't see them doing that anymore. There is nothing up there for them and better places to climb, sleep and run in my house.


----------



## petebutter (Mar 17, 2015)

10cats:

I have always been consistent with her not allowed on certain furniture since we got her in the summer of 2013. She has never had litter box issues or sudden scratching/marking territory. She is a happy cat. I know you guys think I am mean but everyone comments on how great she is including her vet. So I don't think she is doing to bad. She is able to look out the front and back door as well as about four different windows during the day. She has a cat tree. She isn't a scratcher. she has a couple of friends who come say hello sometimes too from outside.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Petebutter, 
I wasn't inferring that you were a 'mean' mommy!!
I did just want to make sure all the bases were covered tho'!
After being on the forum for a while now, it is amazing how often, people who mean well, still don't understand, anything 'Cat'!
Cats, like people, have their different personalities, what works for one, won't often work for another!

You sound like you have a very happy, go lucky cat, She's certainly a cutie pie!

Sharon


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

10cats2dogs said:


> Sharpstick,
> LOL! I wipe my counters down a lot! They don't bother me when I'm using the kitchen...but when I'm not...all bets are off!!
> View attachment 80834


10 cats, that is one great photo!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Greenport,
That's my "Land Sharks" at feeding time!


----------

